# Festivals in your city



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

Festivals in your city


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

Groningen, Netherlands

*Noorderzon Performing Arts Festival*
In late august, 110,000-120,000 visitors each year


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg

World's greatest port festival! It attracts more than million people each year. It's not just about ships, but also about concerts (usually coverbands and newcomer), eating and drinking (with emphasis on drinking).



















Schlagermove. It is like the Loveparade, but with german Schlager instead of techno. It attracts up to half a miilion attendees.



























Then there is the fun fair "Hamburger Dom"which takes places three times a year, lasts 4 weeks each, attracts about 4 million attendees each and is therefore the biggest fun fair in Northern Germany.


















There is also a sizeable Christopher Street Day Festival. It attracted 250.000 people last year and involved all political parties (apart of the christian democrats, although even their leader is gay).


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sail Amsterdam*
Visitors: 2.500.000 (2005)
Next time: 19 - 23 august 2010

Every 5 years since 1975. "It's the one of the largest maritime manifestations in the world (and the largest event of any kind in the Netherlands), with tens of tallships and hundreds of other historical ships. In terms of the total number of boats present (not just the participating ships) it may very well be the largest aquatic manifestation in the world, with *8000 boats* in the 2000 edition."





























*Uitmarkt*
Visitors: 500.000 (2007)
Next time: 28 - 30 august 2009

The Uitmarkt is the opening of the cultural season in Amsterdam, held every year over a weekend at the end of August, usually on and around the Leidseplein, Museumplein (museum square) and Nieuwmarkt. Many theatres open their doors for free to shows that range from classical music and ballet to hiphop, cabaret, literary recitals and film. 











*Queensday Amsterdam*
Visitors: 500.000 (very very low estimate)
Next time: 30 april 2009 (the night from 29 to 30 and on the day itself)

This event is nationwide, but in Amsterdam there are the bigger parties. People are selling & buying old things. People are partying the night before and on the day itself. 











*Amsterdam Gay Pride*
Visitors: 375.000 (2007) 
Next time: 31 July - 2 August 2009

With the canal pride as ending.


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*Chiang Mai Songkran Festival, Chiang Mai Thailand​*
*Date*
*12 - 15 April, 2009*

* Venue*
Chiang Mai City, Chiang Mai

* Activities*
One of the grand Songkran celebrations in Thailand. Participate in the Opening Ceremony of the Songkran Festival 2009 with a wonderful procession around Chiang Mai city. Pour some Thai scented water on a Buddha image and elders, experience the cultural performances and traditions in the Northern style as well as enjoy various food along the streets.


*For more information
Chiang Mai Municipality Office 
Tel. 0 5325 9000

TAT Chiang Mai
Tel. 0 5324 8604, 0 5324 8607*




































--------------------------------------------------------------------------











--------------------------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------------------------











-------------------------------------------------------------------------











-------------------------------------------------------------------------











--------------------------------------------------------------------------












--------------------------------------------------------------------------











--------------------------------------------------------------------------



















http://songkrancm.com/​


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has several but here are some of the most celebrated.

By H.L. Tam
http://www.pbase.com/hltam

Chinese New Year




























Dragon Boat Festival




























Cheung Chau Bun Festival


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*Songkran Festival 2009’s Announcement​*









The Great Songkran Day this year falls on Monday 14 April 2009, corresponding with the Year of the Ox.

The Songkran Queen’s name is “ Korakatevee ”
Yellow dress with pearl ornaments, preferred butter oil, dagger in the right hand, walking cane in the left hand, tiger as the vehicle.


Prediction about the Great Songkran Day, the first day of Aries and New Year Celebration Day.

In case of Songkran day is falling on Sunday, plants shall give inappropriate productivity. In case the first day of Aries falls on Sunday, the rice shall die, lots of foreigners will enter the country, the elders shall worry about something affecting them. Should the New Year Celebration fall on Sunday, the King shall have great power to eliminate all enemies from all directions.


In case of Sonkran day is falling on Monday, tsenior government officers and their ladies shall have great power. Should the first day of Aries fall on Monday, there shall be sickness and expensive salt. Should the New Year Celebration fall on Monday, the Queen and her Lady-in-Waiting shall be happy.


In case of Songkran day is falling on Tuesday, there shall be a lot of crime and serious sickness. Should the first day of Aries fall on Tuesday, all fruits shall be expensive. Should the New Year Celebration fall on Tuesday, all civil servants shall be happy and overcome their enemies.


In case of Songkran day is falling on Wednesday, senior government officers shall be admired internationally. Should the first day of Aries fall on Wednesday, all food shall be expensive, widows shall loss their residence. Should the New Year Celebration fall on Wednesday, all psychologists shall be happy.


In case of Songkran day is falling on Thursday,the subordinates shall lose their advantages to their superiors. Should the first day of Aries fall on Thursday, all fruits shall be expensive, the Royal Family shall be worried about the country. Should the New Year Celebration falls on Thursday, all monks, nuns and Brahmins shall perform good activities.


In case of Songkran day is falling on Friday, there shall be richness with food and plants, heavy rain, strong storms, and people shall suffer from eye diseases and sickness. Should the first of day of Aries fall on Friday, chili shall be expensive, birds will suffer from disease, danger will occur to wild animals, and widows shall be lucky. Should the New Year Celebration Day fall on Friday, merchants and the head of the household shall have good luck in their business and earn lot of profit.


In case of Songkran day is falling on Saturday,there shall be lot of crime and serious sickness. Should the first day of Aries fall on Saturday, food shall be expensive, less rice products, expensive fruit, less water and fire in the center of the city, and noblemen shall be punished. Should the New Year Celebration Day fall on Saturday, all soldiers shall beat their enemies.


In addition, there are predictions from other beliefs that if the Great Songkran Day falls 

on Sunday, the Songkran Queen will be Mrs. Paengsri, rice will be very expensive, most people shall suffer from diseases, enemy attacks, rice and plants are destroyed by insects, uneven rains, millionaires shall become bankrupt, rubber trees will be a great plant for other plants, and the holy rice will remain at the bamboo tree. 

On Monday, the Songkran Queen is Manora. In such year, there shall be lots of snakes, most people shall suffer from diseases and have bad luck, and the holy rice will remain at Mai Dua Kliang. 

On Tuesday, the Songkran Queen is Raksot Thevi. In such year, there shall be good rains in the beginning and end of the year but less rain in the middle of the year, destruction to rice farms, less fruit productivity, bad situation in the country, rice and plants are destroyed by insects, and the holy rice will remain at Mai Oye Chang. 

On Wednesday, the Songkran Queen is Mantha. In such year, there shall be uneven rainfall, half production and half destruction of rice yields, expensive goods, bad luck for noblemen, and the holy rice will remain at Mai Kram. 

On Thursday, the Songkran Queen is Kanyathep. In such year, there shall be regular rain according to the reason, elders shall be in danger, lots of dead animals, the people will be happy and have wellbeing while the noblemen and monks shall be worried, and the holy rice will remain at Bastard Teak. 

On Friday, the Songkran Queen is Rintho. In such year, there shall be good rain in the beginning of the year and less in the middle of the year, the plants and rice are destroyed, danger to monks, and the holy rice will remain at Mai Phuttha. 

On Saturday, the Songkran Queen is Sama Thevi. In such year, there is a lack of rain, the plants are destroyed by insects, great fire and expensive goods.


















*For more information
Events Planning Div. TAT 
Tel. 0 2250 5500 ext 3470-3

TAT Call Center 1672
www.songkran.net*


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

The largest one in my city is probably the International Freedom Festival...which both Windsor and Detroit celebrate as our two nation's birthdays on the same date. (Usually celebrated around June 28th).

We have music, carnivals, food festivals, wine, etc... all around the same time as well, here's a few pics.
It's all about the fireworks.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

there's at least one festival pretty well every weekend from May to October in Toronto. every ethnic group has a festival like Taste of the Danforth (Greek), Salsa on St. Clair (Latin American), etc. i think there are 3 or 4 Italian and Chinese festivals.

the two largest have to be: Gay Pride (gay, obv.) and Caribana (Caribbean).
no pics, sorry


----------



## multa (Sep 4, 2006)

Gentse feesten, citycenter of Ghent, Belgium
visitors: around 2 million in 10 days in the second half of july.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Streetparade
The Street Parade is the second most attended technoparade in Europe. It takes place in Zurich, Switzerland. Comparable to Berlin's Love Parade, the Street Parade is as of 2004[update] one of the largest techno parties in the world and the largest annual event in Zurich. Proceeding along the side of Lake Zurich, it normally occurs on the second Saturday in August.

















Zürifäscht 
Biggest event in Switzerland, every 3rd year.

















Caliente
Latin Festival


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Not "my" city, but I've been there enough to know.

Kyoto: Gion Matsuri:

Tosa School, Muromachi (Ashikaga) Period (1336–1573):















































Turning the corner:



















The Chigo comes down:


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*ยินดียิ่งแล้ว แขกแก้วมาเยือน*
*จุ๊มน้ำเย็นก๋าย จุ๊มใจ๋ปี๋ใหม่เมือง*​*WELCOME TO CHIANGMAI SONGKRAN FESTIVAL 2009​**thai new years [water festival]*​


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*April 12-15 Everywhere WET WET WET!!!!!!!*


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*บรรยากาศการปักช่อ ปักตุง ในวันพญาวัน
เครื่องสักการะเจดีย์ทรายในป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง*​
































































ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก -www.cm108.com
ต้องการดูภาพอย่างจุใจที่ -www.cm108.com​


----------



## 69696969 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.nuits-sonores.com/



THE ONLY URBAN ELECTRONIC AND INDIE FESTIVAL IN FRANCE !!



http://www.nuits-sonores.com/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

There are several festivals in Vienna, the largest however is certainl:

*The Donauinselfest (Danube Island Festival)*

Its each year and that already for decades. Normally it takes place on a weekend in the end of June for 3 days. (This year starting from 26th June or so)

There are several big stages and maybe a dozen smaller ones with musical and entertainment acts. Then a whole lot of sportive activities, children activities and entertainment park rides can be found as well. The stages, activities and attraction serve prettz much any possible taste and age.

Usually there are on each of the 3 days around 1 mio visitors on the island per day, makes a total of above 3 mio visitors over the whole weekend. 

Entrance is free btw.










The venue is the so called Donauinsel (Danube island), which is a 20 km long narrow land strip in between the main arm of the Danube and its new side arm which serves as anti flood protection. The Festival takes place on maybe around 4 km of it, I am not perfectly sure about the precise length


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Summer Carnival Rotterdam*
*Visitors: Around a million
Next carnival: 25 July 2009*

Zomercarnaval Rotterdam is a yearly event in Rotterdam mimics the Carnaval of South- Latin-America and the Cape Verde Islands. (Rotterdam has large communities of Cape Verdians, Dutch Antilles (Curacao, Bonaire, Aruba, etc and migrants of other former colonies)

Summer Carnaval is often compared to Karneval der Kulturen (Berlin) and Notting Hill Carnival (London).












































*Rotterdam Dance Parade
Visitors: 500.000
Next parade: 9 August 2009*

The Rotterdam Dance Parade is the largest technoparade in the Netherlands























































*Queensday Rotterdam (Nationwide festival) A lot of DJ's (club, dance) and concerts.
The festivals always start a night before Queensday. We call it Queensnight.
Visitors in Rotterdam: 300.000
Next Queensday: 29 April 2009*


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

*LOVEPARADE: BACK TO THE ROOTS*

_*
Love Parade as B-Parade back in Berlin this summer *_





































http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1921350/Love-Parade-kehrt-als-B-Parade-zurueck.html


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

Notting Hill carnival (highlights):


----------

